# Caught doing 40 mph in a 30 mph............



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Just got back for short holiday to find a nice letter from the Hertfordshire Const.

Basically got flashed doing 40 in a 30.... gutted Â£60 fine and 3 points (bye bye clean driving license) 

However, have 2 questions for the experts. There is'nt a 'warning' sign anywhere near the camera and there isnt a speed sign on the road either.

Do I have a case for argument or should I just accept the punishment?

your views pls.....


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Take it...

30s do not require repeater boards so they only need to put 30 limit signs at the start of the 30 zone (and in a built up area with street lighting, you should assume 30 according to the Highway Code)

Oh, and notices warning of speed cameras are voluntary


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

street lights ?


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

From Highway Code:



> * The 30 mph limit applies to all traffic on all roads in England and Wales (only Class C and unclassified roads in Scotland) with street lighting unless signs show otherwise)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Dimitt you naughty boy . You should be punished *slap*


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

looks like will have to take the points then.... could have been worse suppose.

thanks for the guidance.

+++

(3 points ..at least I did better then Germany!!)

ohh and a slap from Ab's


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Justifiable case to get some licence protection :? Snooper/Road Angel etc....


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

yep....totally right!

trying to see if there is a Sat. nav. / road angel - snooper gadget incorporated into one...


----------



## NIIK_TT (May 7, 2002)

F***ING WANKERS!!!!

Think they are saving lives but just collecting extra revenue!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

dimitt said:


> yep....totally right!
> 
> trying to see if there is a Sat. nav. / road angel - snooper gadget incorporated into one...


Yeah - use TomTom3 (for sat nav) CheckPOInt 3.2 for speed cameras and keep a look out for police cars, and you have most things sorted...

If you want laser / radar detection, you'll need an additional unit though - as the solution above relies on databases and GPS location, not on "detection"...


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Yep, the not so funny thing is, I;ve been driving down that road for 4 yrs and that camera has NEVER gone off. Even when some boy racers overtook me at what must have been 50 mph...

but, last month the council resufaced the road

Nuff said...

I dont mind that i got caught speeding but its an obvious revenue generating ploy to cover the resurfacing costs.... and there's sod all that i can do!


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

dimitt said:


> Yep, the not so funny thing is, I;ve been driving down that road for 4 yrs and that camera has NEVER gone off. Even when some boy racers overtook me at what must have been 50 mph...
> 
> but, last month the council resufaced the road
> 
> ...


<snip> there's sod all that i can do! <snip>

Well there is, refuse to get into a position where you are asked to pay. :-*

b.t.w. Lucky you - a slap from Abi - I'll swap my points with you for that. :roll:


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

dimitt said:


> .
> Basically got flashed doing 40 in a 30.... gutted Â£60 fine and 3 points (bye bye clean driving license)
> Do I have a case for argument or should I just accept the punishment?


Don't just accept it, its always worth trying to challenge it!
I am in a similar situation, 41mph in 30 zone and have asked for my photo! Delaying tactic I know! But last time this happened, you couldnt see who was driving because of the tinted windows in TT so I wrote back and said that I could not identify the driver. Never heard anything from them again and this was for doing 98mph on M4!

I really should get road Angel or similar.....


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

dimitt said:


> Yep, the not so funny thing is, I;ve been driving down that road for 4 yrs and that camera has NEVER gone off. Even when some boy racers overtook me at what must have been 50 mph...
> 
> but, last month the council resufaced the road
> 
> ...


So you have habitually sped down this section of road for the last 4 years?

Oh, and the council see none of the revenue from speed camera fines so that's that argument out of the window.

I think speeding in built up areas in unacceptable


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

paulatt said:


> dimitt said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


Times have changed. You can no longer use this loophole as it was closed recently in a hight court case.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

NIIK_TT said:


> F***ING WANKERS!!!!
> 
> Think they are saving lives but just collecting extra revenue!


Bollcks. Exceeding a speed limit by 1/3 needs legislating. If people still do it then the fines (whether points or money) are obviously not severe enough to make people think.

40 in a 30? - take the points (and the fine) and learn a lesson.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

This comes up so often on this forum, it is obvious that the TV ad showing the kid being knocked down by someone doing 35mph in a 30mph has not got through. I agree with one of the previous posts, 40mph in a 30mph is completely unacceptable. Take the points.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> This comes up so often on this forum, it is obvious that the TV ad showing the kid being knocked down by someone doing 35mph in a 30mph has not got through. I agree with one of the previous posts, 40mph in a 30mph is completely unacceptable. Take the points.


The advertisement shows what can happen in a busy road. Of course doing 40 there it is too much.

But there are road that have 30mph that are not in the middle of town. If there is a road, that is not a busy town centre one and there are no people around so why not do a bit more than 30? Around me I have a road that used to be 60mph, then went to 40 and now it is 30. Althought I understand that there are side roads that have lots of houses now, the main road should have stayed at 40.

Common sense is required of course. You don't drive like an idiot when ther are people around, but if the road is empty, I see no reason why the cars have to stick to 30. And I don't mean that it is fine to do 60 of course.


----------



## BigJon (May 7, 2002)

Its much harder to get rid of speed than it is to get it in the first place!

A TT at 30mph being overtaken by another travelling at 40mph.

As they are level both drivers perform an emergency stop to 0mph, I am assuming that both drivers react in the same time.

As the TT that was travelling at 30mph stops the other one will be still be travelling at..........

26mph.

Still a significant speed.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

I was caught doing 41mph down a hill in a 30mph zone on a dual carriageway that was previously 40mph. But as it goes through town they reduced the speed limit recently.

I am always careful through built up areas and mindful of kids, etc but this road is the town bypass for heavens sake, 30mph :roll: :roll: .
Anyway, it was a 'fair cop' :?: by a mobile van hidden in a side street, I bet he had hundreds of drivers that day!


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Cheers for the advise Jampott (will look into it!!!)

I agree with the comments that doing 40 mph in a built up area is totally wrong and should be punished....however, in this particular case, the road is straight, slighlty downhill and industrial. I beleive it used to be a 40 mph and given that there was not a speed sign on that stretch I honestly beleived it still to be 40 mph.

I know deep down that thats a pointless arguement and will have to take the punishment but still annoys me.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

BigJon said:


> Its much harder to get rid of speed than it is to get it in the first place!
> 
> A TT at 30mph being overtaken by another travelling at 40mph.
> 
> ...


And significant food for thought for anyone who defends speeding.

[rant on]

To anyone who defends speeding, or has gone to all the trouble of fitting some form of gizmo to tell them where cameras are so they can slow down JUST for the cameras, can you not see that it's just a hell of a lot easier and much much much safer just to NOT SPEED IN THE FIRST PLACE.

The problem with a lot of drivers is that they have NO IDEA what speed they are ACTUALLY doing.

The section on the A34 past Oxford amuses me, it goes down from 70mph to 50mph, with little flashing signs set at about 45mph to get you to slow down if you haven't already. The number of times I've driven into the 50mph section at 50mph and had other drivers in front of me braking hard when the little sign flashes at them - they clearly have no clue whether they're doing 50 or 40 or 60 so they just brake anyway!

[rant off]

I found the 26mph figure in BigJon's post VERY surprising


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

I thought if its a fixed camera it MUST legally have signs up but if its a mobile van or car then too bad....
I dont think you said what it was that got you?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Similar question in AutoCar this week - apparently even fixed scameras don't HAVE to be marked....


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

then why did that copper get off his speeding when he stated that the sign was the wrong colours.. if they arnt legally have to be there then this argument would not have stood up in court...

sounds all very inconsistent to me.....


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

It was a fixed camera!

(not of any real relavance but the 2 cars behind me also got done....)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jonhaff said:


> then why did that copper get off his speeding when he stated that the sign was the wrong colours.. if they arnt legally have to be there then this argument would not have stood up in court...
> 
> sounds all very inconsistent to me.....


It was the speed limit sign that was the wrong spec afaik


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Suffolk is normally camera free. But last week they put the camera signs around here and today there was a van taking photos today! 

The good thing is that there is no place for the van to hide so can be seen from a distance. So I passed the camera driving like a Virgin Mary. 

At least it is good that they put the camera signs up. The limit is 30mph around here.


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

Don't forget to inform your insurers as well.

Will not make any difference to your premium until you renew :?


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

It was the speed limit sign that was the wrong spec afaik[/quote]

No it was definately the speeding camera sign he questioned.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jonhaff said:


> It was the speed limit sign that was the wrong spec afaik


No it was definately the speeding camera sign he questioned.[/quote]
thought it was the red line around the outside of the speed limit was too thin but may be wrong


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

As I understood it the signs are mandatory but the law regarding their use is confusing... you have to have a sign indicating there is a camera in the area... but it doesn't say where the sign has to be.... so some counties the rely mainly on fixed camera put the signs whereever there is a speed change... so no cameras on fast 60+ roads but come to a village... speed limit signs and camera signs... and others (like Suffolk IIRC) who use predominately mobile units put the camera signs on the boundaries of the county and don't necessarily have them elsewhere.... on the grounds you've seen the sign and u know the limit.... so your respinsibility to act accordingly....


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

bajers said:


> Don't forget to inform your insurers as well.
> 
> Will not make any difference to your premium until you renew :?


Will def. tell the insurance company, but is that true abt the premium not changing until the renew??


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

*usually* the case....


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

hmmm if thats the case... suppose thats a little more comforting as have 10 mnths before renewal!

still gutted, was a totally stupid thing to happen.

Its amazing how people break speed limits, brake like hell when they see the camera....pass it, then speed up again.

Unfo I dont subscribe to the theory that GATSO's are of any benefit unless they are right outside schools or other such 'hot spots'.


----------

